# Python 2 or 3?



## Zhael (Jul 23, 2011)

Everyone says Python is the most powerful language that's still not a pain in the ass for newbies to coding.  Before I dive in, I need to know: would I be better to start with 2, and then move to 3 after everything has been ported to it, or just dive into 3, as I won't need EVERYTHING as a beginner.

Thanks.


----------



## Onnes (Jul 23, 2011)

That really depends on what you want to do with Python. If you need a particular module that's only on Python 2 then obviously you are going to be limited. However, if you are just trying to learn basic programming then Python 3 tends to be the more consistent and intuitive of the two.


----------



## ArticSkyWolf (Jul 28, 2011)

All of the modules and things are still in the process of working with v3. my comp sci class uses python 2.1....


----------



## Voretex (Aug 11, 2011)

Most tutorials you'll find are for python 2.1
Version 3, however, is much more consistent, as it was said before. But speaking of "powerful" ... hmmm well ... in normal use, I think you won't notice that. For normal applications, I think it's the framework that matters, not the language itself (anymore). There's one "annoying thing" about Python: It's a script language, so you won't be able to run your new programs on other computers - at least not, if they don't have python installed and running ... and those are hard to find.

To learn basic programming, it might(?) be better to start with a more "common" language, like Java ... or a language from the .Net-Family. Microsoft is providing free IDEs for that at the moment. If you're a Linux User, maybe C/C++ could be interesting ... and if you own a Macintosh, Objective-C would be a good choice ... 

Well, choose the one you're most comfortable with  ... even if it's QBASIC


----------



## Kawaburd (Aug 18, 2011)

I would go with 3, particularly if you have any intention of sticking to the language.  Most of the modules have been updated to keep up by now, and it IS more consistent... and foolproof.

Also, you CAN make programs that run like any executable.  It just involves some extra code to basically ship python and its modules with said program.


----------

